# Suspension troubleshooting resources.



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi, all,

I have a 2001 allroad that's in need of some suspension love. The front is all of the way down on both sides and the back was up, but is all of the way down now. I pulled out the pump and pulled it apart, cleaned it, put it back together, and tested it. It seems to be working okay, but, is on the noisy side. In the process of testing the pump (installed without the air line connected to the valve box) the air was let out of the back air bladders. :banghead: Now they won't refill. I've pulled the codes with VAG-COM and have a 01400. Other than that, there're no other codes. Also, there isn't any overt hissing or leaks that I'm able to find. I sprayed the valve box and the air fittings on the pump with soapy water and didn't see any bubbles.

SO! At this point, I have no idea if I have leaking air bladders in the front, or a bad controller, or a bad air valve box. I have a Bentley (book, not cd) and there really isn't anything in there about troubleshooting the system. Are there any other resources that outline exactly how to test the controller, valves, leveling sensors, etc?

Thanks for your help!

:beer::beer:


----------



## sciberj (May 25, 2010)

Depending on how many miles you have done it sounds like your front air springs are finnished. I got 140k out og mine but I have beeen told that some have gone at 80k.

Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

Definately sounds like a leak big enough that the compressor can't compensate for it. I'll be replacing mine when I get the funds. And it looks like Arnott springs are the way to go.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a similar problem except mine deflates when it wants to. Some day's it will deflate, other times i doesn't. I think it has something to do with the leveler. It's not throwing any codes. It will deflate while driving too. Brand new pump FTW...


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

how did you clean and service the pump? Was there much cleaning worth doing? Can condensation fill up the tank over time? I know there is a dehumidifier on the unit, but my car the pump cycles frequently, sometimes even 5 seconds between cycles (a 2 minute cycle then stop, and 5 seconds later a 10 second pump cycle) and I can't understand why. It is as if there is no room in the tank (wild speculation). There is no sounds of air leaking and the car stays level all the time and is up on all four corners even after being left for days. We did just move apartments last month with lots of trips and heavy(ish) loads, but nothing xtreeme!


----------



## sjohn891 (Jul 7, 2010)

*troubleshooting resource....*

i am also faced same problems..Please tell me the solution..


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

i got an allroad fairly cheap and i didn't do as much research as i should have.

my airpump was noisy when i started the car and the back springs were always lower than the front...sometimes the pump would run for a minute before shutting off. more often than not, when the pump shut down i got the air suspension warning light (yellow wagon with an up and down arrow) on the dash. 

i ordered 4 arnott air-springs to replace the ones i had because i thought that was the only problem...replaced the back ones (they were stock) and the problem remained but the car would pump up and ride at a nice even level...pump was still noisy.

found out i already had arnott springs up front so i sent the ones i ordered back and got a new air-pump from arnott

installed the air pump and the suspension is perfect. completely silent and takes 15 seconds to raise each level, that's the way it should be.

that is my experience with the suspension in the allroad.


----------



## dalejean (May 6, 2004)

*Suspension solution*

I got tired of a year's niggling suspension issues. Replacement compressor, rear strut and air control module. Finally got Arnott's replacement and have had it for a week. Not cheap, $1200 for springs/shocks plus $500 installation. Height is now about 2 on the previous air scale and ride is compliant, responsive, taught and most importantly, reliable. Have 125k on the 01 and love it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I just replaced everything. 4 Arnott bags & Bilstien shocks, all new lines and pump. I'm lovin' it!


----------

